# The term furry...



## Whitenoise (Aug 16, 2009)

is synonymous with retard. That is to say, if you call someone a furry, you are calling them a retard. Likewise if you call yourself a furry, you are calling yourself a retard. If you use the term furry to describe something, like a fictional character or a movie, you are saying that that thing is retarded. Basically the term furry is an insult.

I'm posting this in because I'm tired of having to explain to every furfag that wanders into these forums why using the term furry to refer to Disney characters and the like makes them an idiot. Mainstream manifestations of anthropomorphism have nothing to do with the fandom, stop trying to co opt them you ignorant faggots :V .

If one of the mods could sticky this I would very much appreciate it :] .


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 16, 2009)

/fandom


----------



## Aurali (Aug 16, 2009)

Whitenoise...

</3


----------



## Asswings (Aug 16, 2009)

THAT EXPLAINS ALOT I NEVER WOULD HAVE GUESSED THAT NOPE.


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 16, 2009)

I have taco flavored doritos.


----------



## paxil rose (Aug 16, 2009)

I have furries call me furry as an insult, but the entire reason for them insulting me in the first place is a percieved attack on my part against their furryness.

That's pretty retarded, right?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> I have taco flavored doritos.


 
I have tacos.


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I have tacos.


You win.


----------



## Aden (Aug 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> I have taco flavored doritos.



The flavor of those is so similar to a real taco it's uncanny.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> is synonymous with retard. That is to say, if you call someone a furry, you are calling them a retard. Likewise if you call yourself a furry, you are calling yourself a retard. If you use the term furry to describe something, like a fictional character or a movie, you are saying that that thing is retarded. Basically the term furry is an insult.
> 
> I'm posting this in because I'm tired of having to explain to every furfag that wanders into these forums why using the term furry to refer to Disney characters and the like makes them an idiot. Mainstream manifestations of anthropomorphism have nothing to do with the fandom, stop trying to co opt them you ignorant faggots :V .
> 
> If one of the mods could sticky this I would very much appreciate it :] .



*The term troll* is synonymous with retard. That is to say, if you call someone a troll, you are calling them a retard. Likewise if you call yourself a troll, you are calling yourself a retard. If you use the term troll to describe something, like a fictional character or a movie, you are saying that that thing is retarded. Basically the term troll is an insult.

I'm posting this in because I'm tired of having to explain to every chanfag that wanders into these forums why using the term troll to refer to Disney characters and the like makes them an idiot. Mainstream manifestations of anthropomorphism have nothing to do with the fandom, stop trying to co opt them you ignorant faggots :V .

If one of the mods could sticky this I would very much appreciate it :] .


----------



## paxil rose (Aug 16, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> *The term troll* is synonymous with retard. That is to say, if you call someone a troll, you are calling them a retard. Likewise if you call yourself a troll, you are calling yourself a retard. If you use the term troll to describe something, like a fictional character or a movie, you are saying that that thing is retarded. Basically the term troll is an insult.
> 
> I'm posting this in because I'm tired of having to explain to every chanfag that wanders into these forums why using the term troll to refer to Disney characters and the like makes them an idiot. Mainstream manifestations of anthropomorphism have nothing to do with the fandom, stop trying to co opt them you ignorant faggots :V .
> 
> If one of the mods could sticky this I would very much appreciate it :] .



That was incredibly clever. Must have taken you quite a bit thinking up that gem.


----------



## Aden (Aug 16, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> That was incredibly clever. Must have taken you quite a bit thinking up that gem.



Nah, it's gotta come naturally. After all, he's been trolling since 1979. :B


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> That was incredibly clever. Must have taken you quite a bit thinking up that gem.



NAW YOU!?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> Nah, it's gotta come naturally. After all, he's been trolling since 1971. :B


 
Lots of pot smoking back in the 70s.  Must've fucked up the level of cleverness in his trolling.


----------



## paxil rose (Aug 16, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> NAW YOU!?




YAW TRICK YAW


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Lots of pot smoking back in the 70s.  Must've fucked up the level of cleverness in his trolling.



Dont forget the LSD, son.  Dont forget the.... wait... what were we talking about?  Weed reallly fucks up your memory, you dig?


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> The flavor of those is so similar to a real taco it's uncanny.



I knooow! But they also make my breath smell like Tacos after I eat some.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> I knooow! But they also make my breath smell like Tacos after I eat some.



DONT YOU JUST LOOOOVE WHEN PEOPLE READ EVERY POST??  I NO I DO!


----------



## Ziff (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't get it... how is the term furry similar to retard. I know he's a troll but I'd just like to know how he came up with this.


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 16, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> DONT YOU JUST LOOOOVE WHEN PEOPLE READ EVERY POST??  I NO I DO!



TALKING IN ALL CAPS MAKES US SEEM REALLY COOL. YA NO?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> TALKING IN ALL CAPS MAKES US SEEM REALLY COOL. YA NO?



I DIG YA BRUTHA!  CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL!


----------



## Ziff (Aug 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> TALKING IN ALL CAPS MAKES US SEEM REALLY COOL. YA NO?



AGREED


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

minx112 said:


> I don't get it... how is the term furry similar to retard. I know he's a troll but I'd just like to know how he came up with this.



Because smart troll is smart.  Its simple math.  HERP DERP BACK TO 4chan WE GO!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Aug 16, 2009)

Doritos? I came.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> I DIG YA BRUTHA!  CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL!



*cough*
1. Do not talk about /b/  2. Do NOT talk about /b/!!! 
 3. we are anonymous 
 4. anonymous is legion 
 5. anonymous never forgives 
 6. anonymous can be a horrible, uncaring senseless monster 
 7. anonymous is still able to deliver 
 8. there are no real rules about posting 
 9. there are no real rules about moderation either-enjoy your ban 
 10. if you enjoy any rival sites, DON'T 
 11. all of your carefully picked arguments can be ignored 
 12. anything you say can and will be used against you 
 13. anything you say can be turned into something else-fix'd 
 14. do not argue with trolls - it means they win 
 15. the harder you try the harder you will fail 
 16. if you fail in epic proportions, it may just turn into a winning failure 
 17. every win fails eventually 
 18. everything that can be labeled can be hated 
 19. the more you hate it the stronger it gets 
 20. nothing is to be taken seriously 
 21. original content is only original for a few seconds before getting old 
 22. copypasta is made to ruin every last bit of originality 
 23. copypasta is made to ruin every last bit of originality 
 24. every repost is a repost of a repost 
 25. relation to the original topic decreases with every single post 
 26. any topic can easily be turned into something totally unrelated 
 27. always question a persons sexual preference without any real reason. 
 28. always question a persons gender-just in case its really a man 
 29. in the internet all girls are men and all kids are undercover FBI agents 
 30. there are no girls on the internet 
 31. TITS or GTFO-the choice is yours 
 32. you must have pictures to prove your statements 
 33. lurk moar. Its never enough 
 34. there is pron of it. No exceptions. 
 35. if no pron of it is found at the moment it will be made. 
 36. there will always be more fugged up crap than what you just saw 
 37. you cannot divide by zero (just because the calculator says so) 
 38. no real limits of any kind apply here-not even the sky 
*39. CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL 
 40. EVEN WITH CRUISE CONTROL YOU STILL HAVE TO STEER*
 41. desu isn't funny. Seriously guys, its worse than Chuck Norris jokes 
 42. nothing is sacred 
 43. the more beautiful and pure something is the more satisfying it is to corrupt it. 
 44. even one positive comment about something Japanese can make you a weeabo 
 45. when one sees a lion one must get into the car 
 46. there is always furry pron of it 
 47. the pool is always closed. 
 48. /b/ is not your personal army  			

hurp durp what is that?^^


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 16, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> *The term troll* is synonymous with retard. That is to say, if you call someone a troll, you are calling them a retard. Likewise if you call yourself a troll, you are calling yourself a retard. If you use the term troll to describe something, like a fictional character or a movie, you are saying that that thing is retarded. Basically the term troll is an insult.
> 
> I'm posting this in because I'm tired of having to explain to every chanfag that wanders into these forums why using the term troll to refer to Disney characters and the like makes them an idiot. Mainstream manifestations of anthropomorphism have nothing to do with the fandom, stop trying to co opt them you ignorant faggots :V .
> 
> If one of the mods could sticky this I would very much appreciate it :] .



There is no such thing as a troll fandom, and I've never heard of trolls trying to co opt Disney movies. If you honestly believe what you are saying I'm afraid you possess some rather grave misconceptions regarding trolls and their customs my good sir :V .


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 16, 2009)

NOW IF YOU WILL EXCUSE ME I HAVE SOME YAOI TO GO REED.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> There's no troll fandom, and I've never heard of trolls trying to co opt Disney movies. If you honestly believe what you are saying I'm afraid you possess some rather grave misconceptions regarding trolls and their customs.



BBBBBAAAAAAWWWW!! go cry about it.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> NOW IF YOU WILL EXCUSE ME I HAVE SOME YAOI TO GO REED.



COUNT ME IN BUDDY!

*FAP*FAP*FAP*


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Aug 16, 2009)

Who rembers the 3D Doritos? I liked them best. But only like, 10% of the bag had food in it.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Aug 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> NOW IF YOU WILL EXCUSE ME I HAVE SOME YAOI TO GO REED.


*walks up behind you* Hi, my name's Frank. Wanna suck my dick for money?


----------



## Ziff (Aug 16, 2009)

Scout: Oh wats that, you gunna cry? U gunna cry now?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Who rembers the 3D Doritos? I liked them best. But only like, 10% of the bag had food in it.


 
NOOOOOOOO

So I herd u liek *punch to the face* NOOOOOOOOO they sucked. As crappy as the baked version.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Aug 16, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Who rembers the 3D Doritos? I liked them best. But only like, 10% of the bag had food in it.


YES!


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

minx112 said:


> Scout: Oh wats that, you gunna cry? U gunna cry now?


 
"Sentry be sappin' mah Spy!" lol, or "Ka-MEDIC!!"


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 16, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> BBBBBAAAAAAWWWW!! go cry about it.



Cry about what :V ?


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 16, 2009)

Mr. Crowley said:


> *walks up behind you* Hi, my name's Frank. Wanna suck my dick for money?


 Oh, hunny,that is MY line. You are not allowed to say that and just because you already said it I am going to use the hot glue gun on you tonight...now bend over. <3


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

Mr. Crowley said:


> YES!


 
Your username is fucking br00tal! Win.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 16, 2009)

For a fifteen year old, you've been trolling an exceptionally long time Jiyiki.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Aug 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Oh, hunny,that is MY line. You are not allowed to say that and just because you already said it I am going to use the hot glue gun on you tonight...now bend over. <3


:OOOOOOOO

My butthole is now tighter than a french braid.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

YA'LL NIGGAS BE POSTIN' IN A TROLL THREAD!


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 16, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> COUNT ME IN BUDDY!
> 
> *FAP*FAP*FAP*



YIFFYIFF!



Eerie Silverfox said:


> Who rembers the 3D Doritos? I liked them best. But only like, 10% of the bag had food in it.


I remember. I remember them somethin good.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> "Sentry be sappin' mah Spy!" lol, or "Ka-MEDIC!!"



I can actually see a sentry sappin' a spy XD


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

Attaman said:


> For a fifteen year old, you've been trolling an exceptionally long time Jiyiki.



shut up.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

Who here thinks we can get this thread to 500 posted?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

Why'd you quote yourself, Jiyiki? LAME

And no, this will inevitably get locked up, and I can see you getting banned if you try to get it to 500


----------



## Ziff (Aug 16, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Who here thinks we can get this thread to 500 posted?



*raises hand* OH OH ME ME


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Why'd you quote yourself, Jiyiki? LAME
> 
> And no, this will inevitably get locked up, and I can see you getting banned if you try to get it to 500



WHERE DID I QUOTE MYSELF?  PIC OR GTFO!


----------



## paxil rose (Aug 16, 2009)

It won't go to 500. Xaerun has this thing about killing off shit people enjoy. Something about massive e-peen strokery and whatnot.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow lots of people viewing this thread.  All troll threads get views.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 16, 2009)

Attaman said:


> For a fifteen year old, you've been trolling an exceptionally long time Jiyiki.



Indeed.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> The flavor of those is so similar to a real taco it's uncanny.



The government used the technology from the UFO crash back in the 50's to create the taco flavored chips.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> WHERE DID I QUOTE MYSELF? PIC OR GTFO!


 
Fucking sig.  DURRRRRRR


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Indeed.



YOU NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExV90r2KyIg


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Fucking sig.  DURRRRRRR



Yeah, well i sigged your face.  Beat that, cracka.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

8-bit said:


> The government used the technology from UFO crash back in the 50's to create the taco flavored chips.


 
I lol'd at that.  Aliens = Mexicans.  It makes sense now!


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 16, 2009)

this needs more cowbell.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

Also, how is this not locked?  Either the admins are all laughing or their stoned as fuck.  Take your pic.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> this needs more cowbell.


 
Everything needs moar cowbell.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Indeed.



Also, my father has been trolling, and his father also.  Im just passing on the legacy.  Im german, we've been trolling the jews for a long time.  (im not german and i dont hate jews).


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Everything needs moar cowbell.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mie9hhQTUM


----------



## Ziff (Aug 16, 2009)

I've got a fever! And the only prescription is more cowbell!


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

minx112 said:


> I've got a fever! And the only prescription is more cowbell!



Your Beautiful!


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Everything needs moar cowbell.


Then perhaps we should be the ones to supply it.

Quickly now, to the cowbell shop!


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

hey whitenoise u never answered my question, how'd u get furry = retard?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Yeah, well i sigged your face.  Beat that, cracka.




My god.  That was BAD. Like, wow.... you FAIL.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Then perhaps we should be the ones to supply it.
> 
> Quickly now, to the cowbell shop!



YOUR RESISTANCE ONLY MAKES MY PENIS HARDER!


----------



## Attaman (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Also, my father has been trolling, and his father also.  Im just passing on the legacy.  Im german, we've been trolling the jews for a long time.  (im not german and i dont hate jews).


AND WATCH ME QUOTE YOU GUYS ONE MORE TIME, 'CAUSE I DON'T CARE.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

8-bit said:


> My god.  That was BAD. Like, wow.... you FAIL.



Your mom fails.  What you gotta say bout that?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Also, holy shit not locked?  New record.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Your mom fails.  What you gotta say bout that?



You FAIL again.


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


>



*SQUEEE* It's Spirit!


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

8-bit said:


> You FAIL even more.



Yeah, well You FAIL even more fail.  fail fail fuck fail cunt you.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> *SQUEEE* It's Spirit!



SPIRIT?  DONT YOU MEAN ME!! HAHAHAH DONT EVEN TRY TO RESIST THE AWESOME FORCE OF MY HORSE COCK!


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Yeah, well You FAIL even more fail.  fail fail fuck fail cunt you.



ur a poopiehead, take that u big bully :3


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Then perhaps we should be the ones to supply it.
> 
> Quickly now, to the cowbell shop!


 


Go forth!!!!!! The only one's at the top of this mountain / \ 

Hurry!!!!!!

EDIT: MOUNTAIN FAIL


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> ur a poopiehead, take that u big bully :3



Yeah, well your a pukebutt lolipop face!  haha i win.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Yeah, well your a pukebutt lolipop face!  haha i win.



T.T *sniff* WAAAAAH IM TELLING MOMMY!


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> T.T *sniff* WAAAAAH IM TELLING MOMMY!



YOUR MOMMIES DEAD!  HAHAHAHHA

EDIT: oh fuck the sleeping pills are kicking in...


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> SPIRIT?  DONT YOU MEAN ME!! HAHAHAH DONT EVEN TRY TO RESIST THE AWESOME FORCE OF MY HORSE COCK!



No no no. Spirit is a stallion and you is a gelding. Catch my drift, love?


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> *The term troll* is synonymous with retard. That is to say, if you call someone a troll, you are calling them a retard. Likewise if you call yourself a troll, you are calling yourself a retard. If you use the term troll to describe something, like a fictional character or a movie, you are saying that that thing is retarded. Basically the term troll is an insult.
> 
> I'm posting this in because I'm tired of having to explain to every chanfag that wanders into these forums why using the term troll to refer to Disney characters and the like makes them an idiot. Mainstream manifestations of anthropomorphism have nothing to do with the fandom, stop trying to co opt them you ignorant faggots :V .
> 
> If one of the mods could sticky this I would very much appreciate it :] .



*This*


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Yeah, well You FAIL even more fail.  fail fail fuck fail cunt you.



With every attempt to diss me, you increase your FAIL rate.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> YOU NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExV90r2KyIg



My, my, my, how mature and civilized.  I like you.  Will you be my special friend?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYmcD2HLs8A


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

This whole thread is fail.

Troll has Intelligence of a fairy tale's version of a troll.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> This whole thread is fail.



Agreed.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

16 users viewing this thread XD


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 17, 2009)

I wish someone would sig something I say.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> This whole thread is fail.
> 
> Troll has Intelligence of a fairy tale's version of a troll.



If by fail you mean win, then yes, it is full of fail.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> I wish someone would sig something I say.



Just because i love you, my sweet GummyBear :3


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYmcD2HLs8A



JIGGLYPUFF USED SING!


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> JIGGLYPUFF USED SING!



THEN I PULL OUT MY ROBE AND WIZARD HAT.....


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Just because i love you, my sweet GummyBear :3


 
YAY now you aren't quoting yourself!!! XD


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Just because i love you, my sweet GummyBear :3


 *ish happy*


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 17, 2009)

Do you have a master plan, Whitenoise?  Like, maybe you think that by only posting things related to how stupid this fandom is, you'll somehow slowly erode it away, like wind whistling through the Grand Canyon, or like water trickling down a mountainside?  I mean, you've been at this for... months, maybe even more than a year at this point, and all you've ever done is make a little poke here and there, here and there, poke poke poke, and then you flee and go start poking somewhere else....
I'm just trying to figure out if there's some deeper meaning to all this.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

hai guiz i herd u liek mudkipz?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Do you have a master plan, Whitenoise?  Like, maybe you think that by only posting things related to how stupid this fandom is, you'll somehow slowly erode it away, like wind whistling through the Grand Canyon, or like water trickling down a mountainside?  I mean, you've been at this for... months, maybe even more than a year at this point, and all you've ever done is make a little poke here and there, here and there, poke poke poke, and then you flee and go start poking somewhere else....
> I'm just trying to figure out if there's some deeper meaning to all this.



Dude, hes a troll.  Dont take it seriously


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank god Commie's here.  About damn time.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> hai guiz i herd u liek mudkipz?



I HERD U LIEK NEWFAGS!

ALSO ON TOPIC, HOW DO I SHOT WEB?


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> This whole thread is fail.
> 
> Troll has Intelligence of a fairy tale's version of a troll.



You're just pissed off because I called you on your shit taste in metal :V .


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

hai guiz wuts goin on in dis thrad?


----------



## aftershok (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I have tacos.


  Dorito flavored tacos


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 17, 2009)

You know, I think the word furry got too much of a meaning.

How is "furry" ment for being retarted when half of the forum has some intellegent people who are not using there brain's but just typing random crap, and also where it's used for putting a person who like furries as a title. also by putting as a fact that it's also ment for anthromorphic character's. 

in other word's adding in the word " retarted" Into "furry" bring's the entire forum down a whole new level. and also to fact that I know we are not retarded ( since you are mis using the entire meaning for "retarted") and therefore we are making new word's out word's that already exsist. ( sorry for my toss around but it was mostly needed).


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> hai guiz wuts goin on in dis thrad?



dont you mean:

hi im 12 years old and what is this?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You're just pissed off because I called you on your shit taste in metal :V .




You guys should fight.  Like, Mortal Kombat fight.  My money is on Hitman334.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> You know, I think the word furry got too much of a meaning.
> 
> How is "furry" ment for being retarted when half of the forum has some intellegent people who are not using there brain's but just typing random crap, and also where it's used for putting a person who like furries as a title. also by putting as a fact that it's also ment for anthromorphic character's.
> 
> in other word's adding in the word " retarted" Into "furry" bring's the entire forum down a whole new level. and also to fact that I know we are not retarded ( since you are mis using the entire meaning for "retarted") and therefore we are making new word's out word's that already exsist. ( sorry for my toss around but it was mostly needed).



ATTENTION EVERYONE!  IM TOO DUMB TO SPOT A TROLL FROM A MILE AWAY AND DONT READ THE WHOLE THREAD!


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> hai guiz i herd u liek mudkipz?



I INDEED DO LIEK MUDKIPZ


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> dont you mean:
> 
> hi im 12 years old and what is this?


YA I DOES WANZ 2 BUTSECKZ?


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 17, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Do you have a master plan, Whitenoise?  Like, maybe you think that by only posting things related to how stupid this fandom is, you'll somehow slowly erode it away, like wind whistling through the Grand Canyon, or like water trickling down a mountainside?  I mean, you've been at this for... months, maybe even more than a year at this point, and all you've ever done is make a little poke here and there, here and there, poke poke poke, and then you flee and go start poking somewhere else....
> I'm just trying to figure out if there's some deeper meaning to all this.



Nope :V .


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> YA I DOES WANZ 2 BUTSECKZ?



Only if u is are fox penard?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Also, this thread is proof that only the true /b/tards come out in the middle of the night.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Only if u is are fox penard?


YA IT IZ ZOMG D00D ANIMAL PENIZ IZ SO HAWT LUK @ DIS VID LAWL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD4bn5pp32w


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Also, this thread is proof that only the true /b/tards come out in the middle of the night.



okay im gonna finally ask this question, WTF IS /b/?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> YA IT IZ ZOMG D00D ANIMAL PENIZ IZ SO HAWT LUK @ DIS VID LAWL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD4bn5pp32w



I CAME!


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't tell Hitman334, but I had sex with his tacos and then watched him eat them :V .


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

8-bit said:


> You guys should fight. Like, Mortal Kombat fight. My money is on Hitman334.


 
hell yeah, my money's on me too. I have the metal on my side.



Whitenoise said:


> Don't tell Hitman334, but I had sex with his tacos and then watched him eat them :V .


 
Too late.  And those tacos are a lie.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> okay im gonna finally ask this question, WTF IS /b/?



1. 4chan.org
2. Click random board
3. ????
4. PROFIT!!!


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> okay im gonna finally ask this question, WTF IS /b/?




NO DONT DO IT! NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Massive explosion*


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

hey hitman, whitenoise had sex with ur tacos and watched u eat them


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> okay im gonna finally ask this question, WTF IS /b/?


Rules 1&2 faggot.

No, I don't actually go to /b/, its filled with too many retards, and not the funny kinda retards like here, the bad kind...

I love ED though.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> 1. 4chan.org
> 2. Click random board
> 3. ????
> 4. PROFIT!!!


 
There's supposed to only be THREE steps.  Twatpocketry is spreading.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> okay im gonna finally ask this question, WTF IS /b/?



4chan's random board.  Jiyiki thinks he's being cool by using 4chan's logo as his av.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

8-bit said:


> NO DONT DO IT! NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Massive explosion *of diarrhea**



Fix'd


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 17, 2009)

mmmmmm i like silk


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Rules 1&2 faggot.
> 
> No, I don't actually go to /b/, its filled with too many retards, and not the funny kinda retards like here, the bad kind...
> 
> I love ED though.



Haha i always go to ED  my favorite article is:

http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/furry

Also, fuck /b/ i just steal their logo.  Im more of a 7chan guy.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 17, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Do you have a master plan, Whitenoise?  Like, maybe you think that by only posting things related to how stupid this fandom is, you'll somehow slowly erode it away, like wind whistling through the Grand Canyon, or like water trickling down a mountainside?  I mean, you've been at this for... months, maybe even more than a year at this point, and all you've ever done is make a little poke here and there, here and there, poke poke poke, and then you flee and go start poking somewhere else....
> I'm just trying to figure out if there's some deeper meaning to all this.


You'll see, he's the Eldrad of the Furry Fandom.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

btw, wat is 4chan? i've heard alot of people talking about it...


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 17, 2009)

This does not answer teh question...can anthro furs still get fleas?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

its a place where you masturbate to loli and shota all day.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Also.  FUCK PAGE 6!! DEH DAMN DAMN DAMN!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> hell yeah, my money's on me too. I have the metal on my side.


 
Prog isn't metal, it's metal's gay uncle :V .



Hitman344 said:


> Too late.  And those tacos are a lie.



Then who's tacos did I fuck D: ?


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> its a place where you masturbate to loli and shota all day.



okay now I understand fully :3


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Prog isn't metal, it's metal's gay uncle :V .
> 
> 
> 
> Then who's tacos did I fuck D: ?



THEN WHO WAS TACO!!! THEN WHO WAS TACO!!!


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Haha i always go to ED  my favorite article is:
> 
> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/furry
> 
> Also, fuck /b/ i just steal their logo.  Im more of a 7chan guy.


Awesome! That's my favorite too!

The best part is that article is pretty spot on, as this forum will easy show you.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Then who's tacos did I fuck D: ?



yours?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Prog isn't metal, it's metal's gay uncle :V .
> 
> 
> 
> Then who's tacos did I fuck D: ?


 
Prog is whatever prog wants to be.

Probably Jiyiki's tacos. See, he's in denial. 3 posts above.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok heres a good one.

Ok so ur makin' out wit ur honey an da fone rings.  u pick it up an u hear "WHAT U DOIN WIT MY DAUGHTER!" u tell ur hony bout it an she say "my dad is dead".  THEN WHO WAS PHONE!!!!


----------



## Nightweaver (Aug 17, 2009)

You might want to skeedaddle out of here lest someone start mistaking you for a furry then. O.O

You have to remember, the phylogenetic tree goes, in order of evolution:

Normal humans > Star Trek fans > furries > *people who troll furries* > Carson Daly


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Awesome! That's my favorite too!
> 
> The best part is that article is pretty spot on, as this forum will easy show you.



Also, i enjoyed reading:

http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/DracoGuard

I THINK DRACOGUARD IS A PRETTY COOL GUY!  EH FUCKS DOGS AND DOESNT AFRAID OF ANYTHING!


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Ok heres a good one.
> 
> Ok so ur makin' out wit ur honey an da fone rings. u pick it up an u hear "WHAT U DOIN WIT MY DAUGHTER!" u tell ur hony bout it an she say "my dad is dead". THEN WHO WAS PHONE!!!!


 
Troll can't speak English. Who's rushing you to post so fast? Your tacos?


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE!  IM TOO DUMB TO SPOT A TROLL FROM A MILE AWAY AND DONT READ THE WHOLE THREAD!



I was not trolling. ( well that's what I was wanting to avoid).

but what I just said is true. I mean come on, if I added on a old word to "furry", it make it new again. ( such as the word " newb's", then it would have made us all newb's if I added on the word as an insult).


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> I was not trolling. ( well that's what I was wanting to avoid).
> 
> but what I just said is true. I mean come on, if I added on a old word to "furry", it make it new again. ( such as the word " newb's", then it would have made us all newb's if I added on the word as an insult).



I meant OP is trolling.

Also, im just posting here cause im bored as shit.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Also, i enjoyed reading:
> 
> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/DracoGuard
> 
> I THINK DRACOGUARD IS A PRETTY COOL GUY!  EH FUCKS DOGS AND DOESNT AFRAID OF ANYTHING!



LOLOLOLOOLLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOOL

I read that, what a fucktard.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

HEY! Jiyiki! Get back in here and out of "persona".


----------



## Wildside (Aug 17, 2009)

Kah.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> LOLOLOLOOLLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOOL
> 
> I read that, what a fucktard.



Agreed.  He makes the fandom look like sick fucks!  they arent sick fucks at all!  except for maybe the plushophiles... the babyfurs... the rottenfurs.... the messyfurs.... the voreophiles.... the pedophiles.... oh wait... wow they are sick fucks!


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Also, im just posting here cause im bored as shit.



I second this opnion


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> HEY! Jiyiki! Get back in here and out of "persona".



Are you stalking me?  Im just telling minx i would engage in anal sex with his fursona.  I USE A SWEET LITTLE THANG CALLED TABS BRUTHA!


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

lol I just thought of this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnHmskwqCCQ


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG THIS THREAD BE TOO SLOW FOR ME!  NOT NUFF REPLIES!


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Are you stalking me?  Im just telling minx i would engage in anal sex with his fursona.  I USE A SWEET LITTLE THANG CALLED TABS BRUTHA!



WTF! wen did this happen O.O


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Are you stalking me? Im just telling minx i would engage in anal sex with his fursona. I USE A SWEET LITTLE THANG CALLED TABS BRUTHA!


 
when your name pops up in last post in The Den, I recognized it wasn't in here.

THAT IS WRONG!!!!


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Everyone, wanna know the best kind of furs?  The ones this guy is singing about:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHLEm9-0bg


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> WTF! wen did this happen O.O


About 10 minutes ago when i read your sig :3

Also, watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHLEm9-0bg


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

ALSO, PAGE FYCKING 7!  LETS KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE!


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Everyone, wanna know the best kind of furs?  The ones this guy is singing about:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHLEm9-0bg



I F*CKING LOVE THE SCATMAN  didn't he die though?


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> WTF! wen did this happen O.O



Just now. so who in the furry is doing this?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> I F*CKING LOVE THE SCATMAN  didn't he die though?



Yeah, of cancer if i recall.  I LOVE HIM TOO!


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Agreed.  He makes the fandom look like sick fucks!  they arent sick fucks at all!  except for maybe the plushophiles... the babyfurs... the rottenfurs.... the messyfurs.... the voreophiles.... the pedophiles.... oh wait... wow they are sick fucks!


I know, its hysterical HAI GUIZ WE ARE A PERFECTLY NORMAL AND NOT SEXUAL FANDOM, JUST IGNORE ALL THE SEXUAL UNDERTONES AND FETISH GROUPS THAT IT HAS!

I just think animals are cool... fuckin' furfags.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> Just now. so who in the furry is doing this?



"BREAKING NEWS! A pop star legend has just died. I'll always love you... elvis". How accurate was I to regular comic? :3


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I know, its hysterical HAI GUIZ WE ARE A PERFECTLY NORMAL AND NOT SEXUAL FANDOM, JUST IGNORE ALL THE SEXUAL UNDERTONES AND FETISH GROUPS THAT IT HAS!
> 
> I just think animals are cool... *fuckin' furfags.*



We all know you want that buddy.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I know, its hysterical HAI GUIZ WE ARE A PERFECTLY NORMAL AND NOT SEXUAL FANDOM, JUST IGNORE ALL THE SEXUAL UNDERTONES AND FETISH GROUPS THAT IT HAS!
> 
> I just think animals are cool... fuckin' furfags.


 
People just need to not shove it in other people's faces. fyi I have a fetish for it, but idc.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> We all know you want that buddy.


Awww yea d00dz nothing hawter than getting animal penis in ur ass lulz


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't believe no1 has locked this yet?... how do I report a thread... >:3


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, I really need to get some dinner (AND NO NOT TACOS).  Have fun guys, later.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> "BREAKING NEWS! A pop star legend has just died. I'll always love you... elvis". How accurate was I to regular comic? :3



100% so you do know that I am using this as an avatar.

( if you read super effective, well good for you then).


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> I can't believe no1 has locked this yet?... how do I report a thread... >:3


Don't be Buzz Killington. This thread has everything to do with everything.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

HAHA this is not a sexual fandom, even though sites such as fchan.us and yiffstar exist.  Also, these are the pictures that you find everyday.  PFFF non sexual my ass:








nothing to see here furfags.


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2009)

ITT: *Jiyiki* thinks knowing 4chan memes makes him an interesting person.



Jiyiki said:


> HAHA this is not a sexual fandom, even though sites such as fchan.us and yiffstar exist.  Also, these are the pictures that you find everyday.  PFFF non sexual my ass:



Furries look at porn?! NO.

Shit, I bet we're the only fandom that looks at porn.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> ITT: *Jiyiki* thinks knowing 4chan memes makes him an interesting person.


 
Again, I lol'd.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> ITT: *Jiyiki* thinks knowing 4chan memes makes him an interesting person.



Aden thinks knowing that im not an interesting person makes her an interesting person.

It doesnt.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

woooh thank god for that censor or else we'd see a bra! I mean, that's SO inappropriate!


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Aden thinks knowing that im not an interesting person makes her an interesting person.
> 
> It doesnt.


 
Why do you keep on paraphasing what other people say and just change the name of the person being referred to?

It's one of the lamest comebacks in the book, right up there with "your mom", and "your momma's so fat she's on a diet".


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> woooh thank god for that censor or else we'd see a bra! I mean, that's SO inappropriate!



Actually she's pulling up the bra with one hand.  You nad what i mean.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> HAHA this is not a sexual fandom, even though sites such as fchan.us and yiffstar exist.  Also, these are the pictures that you find everyday.  PFFF non sexual my ass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWW D00D THAT IZ SO HAWT ICAEM *FAPFAPFAPFAPFAP*


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Why do you keep on paraphasing what other people say and just change the name of the person being referred to?
> 
> It's one of the lamest comebacks in the book, right up there with "your mom", and "your momma's so fat she's on a diet".



Damn, i didnt know you'd get so butthurt over a little trolling.  Ill stop then.


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Aden thinks knowing that im not an interesting person makes her *him* an interesting person.
> 
> It doesnt.



fixt. Says right there in my info.

But hey, at least I come up with my own material.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> AWW D00D THAT IZ SO HAWT ICAEM *FAPFAPFAPFAPFAP*



I SELL, YOU BUY?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> fixt. Says right there in my info.
> 
> But hey, at least I come up with my own material.



As do i.  I really couldnt care less about what Furaffinity thinks.  Sorry for butthurting your feelings.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Damn, i didnt know you'd get so butthurt over a little trolling. Ill stop then.


 
I'm not butthurt.  It just burns my retinas to see such horrific comebacks.  Good trolls tend to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I'm not butthurt.  It just burns my retinas to see such horrific comebacks.  Good trolls tend to mix it up a bit.



Im not even a troll.  You assume im a troll because im an asshole.  I_am_a_communist isnt a troll, hes just an asshole.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> I SELL, YOU BUY?


AWWW YEA D00DZ I'LL GIEV U ALL OF MAI WELLFARE CHECKZ 4 FURREH PRONZ

OH NOES I R HOMELESS NOW CAUSE I SPENT MAH MONEH ON ANIMAL PRONZ


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> As do i.  I really couldnt care less about what Furaffinity thinks.  Sorry for butthurting your feelings.



You're either really dumb or a really good troll (but if you're the "really dumb" one, please don't take it to mean you're a really good troll). Either way, I'll play along:

If you don't care what Furaffinity thinks, why post? You can do your memespamming on /b/. No other reason to be here.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Nope :V .


Alrighty, then.  I guess... have fun poking.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> AWWW YEA D00DZ I'LL GIEV U ALL OF MAI WELLFARE CHECKZ 4 FURREH PRONZ
> 
> OH NOES I R HOMELESS NOW CAUSE I SPENT MAH MONEH ON ANIMAL PRONZ



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

Also, this thread used to be fucking hilarious until some offended furfags started spewing their period blood all over it.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> You're either really dumb or a really good troll (but if you're the "really dumb" one, please don't take it to mean you're a really good troll). Either way, I'll play along:
> 
> If you don't care what Furaffinity thinks, why post? You can do your memespamming on /b/. No other reason to be here.



Im here because im a furry.  Im just posting in this obvious troll thread till it gets locked because im drunk, stoned and bored as shit.  So STFU


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2009)

When I come back from the kitchen with food NOT TACOS I expect this thread to be at page 10


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Im not even a troll.  You assume im a troll because im an asshole.  I_am_a_communist isnt a troll, hes just an asshole.



I'm not a troll, I just post random stuff that is not related at all to anything :3


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> When I come back from the kitchen with food NOT TACOS I expect this thread to be at page 10




I doubt it, its kinda slowed down.  w/e, lock is inevitable.


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Im here because im a furry.  Im just posting in this obvious troll thread till it gets locked because im drunk, stoned and bored as shit.  So STFU



That'd explain the mental deficiency.



Hitman344 said:


> When I come back from the kitchen with food NOT TACOS I expect this thread to be at page 10



This thread is TOO FAST.

F5F5F5F5F5


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> I'm not a troll, I just post random stuff that is not related at all to anything :3



exactimundo!


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

okay guys u heard wat hitman said, START POSTING!


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> That'd explain the mental deficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its actually pretty fast for FAF standards.  Not many forums can make it to 8 1/2 pages in a matter of 2 hours.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

This is the best thread ever. So much nerdraeg.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

God darn it! I can't think of anything to post


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> This is the best thread ever. So much nerdraeg.



sup dawg, i herd u liek nerdraeg so i put some nerdraeg in your nerdraeg, so you can flame while you flame.


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> God darn it! I can't think of anything to post



Postcount +1

\Obvious
\\This thread is too far gone to not be locked soon.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Also, i want to steal I_am_a_communists avatar and yiff it.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

okay someone post something so I can reply... or I will play tf2 -.-


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> Postcount +1
> 
> \Obvious
> \\This thread is too far gone to not be locked soon.



Aden, since you seem so smart, can males have periods?  because one time i took teh knot and my ass bled a little.  I think i might be pregnant because im pooping out human fingers.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Also, i want to steal I_am_a_communists avatar and yiff it.


AWWW DO IT YIFF MAI AZZ MMM YEA

AND THEN I ACCIDENTALY ALL TEH YIFF!


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Minx, check your fursona thread.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

this thread is probably gonna be a stain in FAF's reputation "the troll thread that got 500 without lock"


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 17, 2009)

so I heard you like Mudkipz. 

I also heard you like tophatz.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> AWWW DO IT YIFF MAI AZZ MMM YEA
> 
> AND THEN I ACCIDENTALY ALL TEH YIFF!



NOOO UR DOIN IT RONG!  UZ GOTTA MURR! 

MUUUUUURRRRRRRRR


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Hey Minx, check your fursona thread.



yeah thx for that... ima go delete that now... if I can... can i?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

PAGE 9!  WE ALMOST HAVE PAGE 10!! QUICKLY KEEP POSTING!!


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

nope I can't


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 17, 2009)

why not?


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

WOOT IMA PIRATE
<----
Do wat u want cuz a pirate is free, u r a pirate!


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> yeah thx for that... ima go delete that now... if I can... can i?


TF2 sucks and is over rated.

and YIFF MURR YIFF YIFF YIFF MURR MURR

What the fuck is "murr" anyways? What the hell kinda animal goes "murr" when horny?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> yeah thx for that... ima go delete that now... if I can... can i?



nope.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> why not?



cuz I can't find any button for "delete post"


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> TF2 sucks and is over rated.
> 
> and YIFF MURR YIFF YIFF YIFF MURR MURR
> 
> What the fuck is "murr" anyways? What the hell kinda animal goes "murr" when horny?



Its a retarded form of purr.  You know how Yiff is like Yip?  well, murr is like purr.  Yep, only from the fandom.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 17, 2009)

minx112 said:


> WOOT IMA PIRATE
> <----
> Do wat u want cuz a pirate is free, u r a pirate!



your a scout. from team fortress 2, there I said it.

that what TF2 means.


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Aden, since you seem so smart, can males have periods?  because one time i took teh knot and my ass bled a little.  I think i might be pregnant because im pooping out human fingers.



Ah yes, the elusive male period. Occurs in the smallest percentage of the population in individuals with an exceptional amount of estrogen in their systems (scientifically termed "girly bwahs"). But it's okay, because the period _stops_ when you're pregnant.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> Ah yes, the elusive male period. Occurs in the smallest percentage of the population in individuals with an exceptional amount of estrogen in their system (scientifically termed "girly bwahs"). But it's okay, because the period _stops_ when you're pregnant.



Good.  I thought the baby fingers was just because i was eating babies.  hehehe did i just say that?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Holy shit, i entered this thread with 200 posts and am coming out with 300!  my 300 post will be my last because i dont wanna get banned L:3


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Its a retarded form of purr.  You know how Yiff is like Yip?  well, murr is like purr.  Yep, only from the fandom.


Huh, weird.

Fuckin' furries... I hate most of you.


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Good.  I thought the baby fingers was just because i was eating babies.  hehehe did i just say that?



Babies go straight to the thighs. :c


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Huh, weird.
> 
> Fuckin' furries... I hate most of you.




Do you hate me?  cause i dont hate you :3


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> your a scout. from team fortress 2, there I said it.
> 
> that what TF2 means.



no UNDER my avatar, also yes Team Fortress 2 is TF2


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> Babies go straight to the thighs. :c




Do baby brains also go to the thighs?  I thought they went to the penis.  Meh... *eats a baby*


----------



## Ziff (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Huh, weird.
> 
> Fuckin' furries... I hate most of you.



I'm sorry but i hate you *gets headshot* Thanks for standing still wanka!


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

THis thread is making me sick... *pukes*


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Do you hate me?  cause i dont hate you :3


Nah, ur a prety kewl guy, you piss off furries and doesnt afraid of anythng


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

FIRST PERSON WHO GETS 250TH THREAD POST GETS FREE HOT YIFF PROHN!1


----------



## Ratte (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> FIRST PERSON WHO GETS 250TH THREAD POST GETS FREE HOT YIFF PROHN!1



Too bad that won't happen.


----------

